# Algae ID please



## dazcoops (6 Apr 2009)

Can someone please ID this algae and explain the reasons for it growing? lack of nutrients, co2, over feeding, etc.





Thank you 
Darren.


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Apr 2009)

Hi,
   Looks like BGA to me. Several reasons but poor NO3 is always a factor as well as poor filter maintenance and poor flow.

Cheers,


----------



## dazcoops (7 Apr 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Looks like BGA to me. Several reasons but poor NO3 is always a factor as well as poor filter maintenance and poor flow.
> 
> Cheers,



ok

Thanks for the reply.

Well I dont think its my flow, i have 2 Koralia 1's and an ehiem filter in a 240ltr tank, so im roughly turning over 3,600ltrs and hour, Its not my filter maintenace because i regulaly check my filter and change my filter wool.

So it must be the NO3, when you say "poor NO3" do u mean to much or to little?

Does TPN+ contain NO3?

Thanks 
Darren.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Apr 2009)

Yep, when talking about plant nutrition "poor" always means not enough. TPN+ does contain NO3 as well as other nitrogen compounds but you may not be dosing enough of it.  

Cheers,


----------



## dazcoops (7 Apr 2009)

Thanks mate!

Im quite new to keeping plants in a big way, iv got my flow, lighting and co2 all sorted,  so i think im gonna have to start dosing properly now other wise i will continue getting algae problems as you know.

Thanks for the help
Darren.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Apr 2009)

OK, you're welcome mate. If you're new to it all then it's best to check the tutorial section of the forum for some pretty good tips. There are articles there about CO2, plant maintenance as well as dosing and light.

Cheers,


----------

